# The highest temperature ever recorded in Canada, was  in 2021 at Lytton British Columbia at 49.6 C which equals 121.2 F. So much for that old myth.



## jimintoronto (Jul 14, 2022)

For those that think Canada is so cold..............This temperature is damn hot, in either measurement system. JimB.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2022)

Come to Toronto in August 

Alberta summers were hot and dry. Ontario summers can be very humid.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2022)

Rising temperatures are affecting virtually Every area,  A few days ago, there was a report about a research station in Antarctica recording a temperature of 65F.  There may come a day when places like Alaska and Greenland are major population centers.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 14, 2022)

Some areas of  the US are very hot in summer and equally cold in winter.  Here in Texas, Dallas can be much  hotter than Houston in summer and freezing cold in winter (unlike the Houston area, "normally).  

How about this one:

https://ekballo.wordpress.com/2018/11/25/when-galveston-bay-froze-over/


----------



## Chet (Jul 14, 2022)

We've been seasonal here with 80's in the day and 60's at night; sometimes humid and sometimes not.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 14, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Some areas of  the US are very hot in summer and equally cold in winter.  Here in Texas, Dallas can be much  hotter than Houston in summer and freezing cold in winter (unlike the Houston area, "normally).
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> https://ekballo.wordpress.com/2018/11/25/when-galveston-bay-froze-over/


You're right about that, but the humidity is typically much higher in Houston due to being so close to the water.  I can deal pretty comfortably with a 100 degree day in Dallas when the humidity is low.  We were in the 90's today (a front came through) and I got out and washed my car this afternoon.  Everyone was out jogging and bicycling.  For us, it felt like Spring!

But yes, we also freeze here.  Very difficult to find plants that will thrive year-round.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 14, 2022)

Chet said:


> We've been seasonal here with 80's in the day and 60's at night; sometimes humid and sometimes not.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2022)

The hottest I've ever known that was verified was 118 degrees.  I was on a Greyhound bus traveling through New Mexico, and the bus's air conditioning konked out.


----------

